# The smaller the better?



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

As I learned more about the breed I have came to the conclusion that a lot of people like a smaller dog in this breed. I mean I know the poin of conditioning, but not every dog has to be so strictly conditioned. Iknow that all of the dogs should be fit, but my question is- is smaller really better in this breed to most fanciers?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

I ALSO WONDERED THIS. I LOVE OLD SCHOOL GAMEDOGS BUT I'M ALSO IN LOVE WITH CONFORMATION BULLY'S. I KEEP TALKING TO OLD SCHOOL DOGMEN AND AM FINDING OUT 3 THINGS 1. PIT DOGS WERE SELECTIVELY BRED TO STAY COMPACT AND SMALL 2. ALMOST EVERY BLOODLINE IN EXISTENCE TODAY IS AN AMSTAFF/PITBULL MIX (INCLUDING THE BIG BOYS IE COLBY, TUDOR, MAYFIELD, PATRICKS) 3.OLD SCHOOL DOGS NEVER CAME WITH PAPERS.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> ALMOST EVERY BLOODLINE IN EXISTENCE TODAY IS AN AMSTAFF/PITBULL MIX (INCLUDING THE BIG BOYS IE COLBY, TUDOR, MAYFIELD, PATRICKS) 3.OLD SCHOOL DOGS NEVER CAME WITH PAPERS.


 Really? You sure about that?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Not really the smaller the better, because a dog can be too small. More like well toned, and fits to standards. I mean they have standards for a reason ya know? People can make dogs do anything, look at the Boston Terrier, used to be the same size as Pits and then people bred them down to the little lap dogs they are today.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

I TOOK THE INFO I POSTED DIRECTLY OFF OF PAT PATRICK'S MESSAGE BOARD. I TEND TO BELIEVE HIS INFO, ESPECIALLY COMING OFF HIS SITE. JUST FOR EXAMPLE DON MAYFIELD SAID HE NEVER GIVES PAPERS HE JUST TOLD YOU WHO THE PARENTS WERE THIS IS A QUOTE FROM A BOOK I READ ON HIM. I'LL POST THE TITLE LATER TODAY I'M GOING TO GO LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

How's the 'SMURFSLINE' working out for ya? 

Can you tell us more about them?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

its not the smaller the better. like said above, its about the standards. the standards arent for these huge 100lb dogs... it calls for 35-55 bust since people have introduced a new breed (the AmBully) everyone would rather have that 100lb dog. alot of people feel the bigger it is, the stronger it is too... but i have seen many dogs that are 50lbs and look strong as hell.... Woot has a dog that was like 75lbs or somethine and conditioned him and he dropped into the 60s i belive and he looks bad ass.... IMO they just look way healthier, way happier and way cooler when they are conditined and meet the standard


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

EVERY REGISTRY STANDARD FOR THE APBT WHETHER ITS UKC ADBA ABKC OR AMSTAFFS WITH AKC DOES NOT LIMIT WEIGHT. AN APBT CAN BE ANY SIZE OR WEIGHT AS LONG AS THEIR DIMENSIONS ARE PROPORTIONATE


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the smaller dogs. Piston is 30lb at 3 years, Bomber is 40lbs at 6 years, and Combat at 5 months is 20lbs. Dogs without a lot of mass to them seem to be able to perform better. They are structurally sound and have the energy and drive to do tasks like weight pull. I like bullies too and I have seen some nice dogs out of Dagger and Whopper lines, but these little dogs seem to be able to go forever lol.

And there is a weight standard in both UKC and ADBA. 
" The American Pit Bull Terrier must be both powerful and agile so actual weight and height are less important than the correct proportion of weight to height. Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds. *Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy.

Very Serious Fault: Excessively large or overly massive dogs*[/B]."

Meaning a dog weighing 100lbs would be a serious fault even if he is porportionate. This is why you never really see Whopper/Dagger dogs in the conformation ring except in the ''big and beautiful'' class 

As for all Pitbulls being Amstaff crosses now, thats pushing it. There are some staffies in a lot of lines but not ALL since the Amstaff was bred OFF of the pit bull terrier it is still possible to have pure APBT lines.

And if they never had papers, how are there papers now on these dogs?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

THE SMURFSLINE IS COMING ALONG GREAT I TOOK A GOTTI GRANDDAUGHTER AND TOOK HER TO A TINY BULLY ART/TRAMP/TURTLEBUSTER DOG. RIGHT NOW WE ARE WAITING ON ALL THE 1ST GENERATION SMURFS TO GROW UP FOR HEALTH TESTING AND FURTHER BREEDING I RECENTLY ACQUIRED A PUPPY ON A PUPPY BACK DEAL. THE PEOPLE I PLACE THE PUP WITH MATED HER TO A GOTTI MALE. SO THE PUPS ARE GOTTI/ART/TRAMP/TURTLEBUSTER WITH EVEN MORE GOTTI IN HIM. WE WILL BE PERFORMING SEVERAL BACKCROSSES INCLUDING THE INTRODUCTION OF 100% TURTLEBUSTER BLOOD SOON TO COME. I HAVE ACCESS TO SOME OF THE HEAVIEST TURLEBUSTER BLOOD AVAILABLE ANYWHERE. I AM STRIVING FOR A LARGER APBT WITH SUPER DRIVE. MOST BULLY'S I SEE ARE, FORGIVE MY LANGUAGE, INBRED SKITZO CURRS. NOT ALL OF THEM ONLY MOST RE DOGS I HAVE ENCOUNTERED. I FOUND THAT GREYLINE/GOTTILINE STILL HAVE SOME DRIVE BUT I LIKE THEIR LOOK. SO I'M MAKING A LARGER GOTTI LOOKING DOG WITH OLD SCHOOL DRIVE AND TEMPERAMENT. 

PICTURED IS THE PUP I WAS TALKING ABOUT AND HIS PARENTS LOCKED WE STILL HAVEN'T NAMED HIM OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

So your smurfline is nothing more than a bully bred to a game bred line?

Best of both worlds I see, just wondering how is this bettering the breed APBT?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

I SAID HE NEVER GAVE OUT PAPERWORK NOT THAT IT DIDN'T EXIST HE JUST NEVER GAVE IT OUT. ACCORDING TO THE BOOK ALL OLD DOGMEN DID THIS TO KEEP THEIR BLOOD THEIRS. DOESN'T THESE CIRCUMSTANCES CREATE AN ATMOSPHERE WHERE PAPER HANGING COULD HAVE OCCURRED WHETHER INTENTIONAL OR NOT


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Marty said:


> So your smurfline is nothing more than a bully bred to a game bred line?
> 
> Best of both worlds I see, just wondering how is this bettering the breed APBT?


maybe instead of a keg with legs it will now become a poney keg wth legs lol... i kid i kid. but in all serious i dont see what a bully line can add to a working game bred line of dogs. i can see what the bully world would have to gain.. DRIVE being the bigest thing.

what is your purpose you hope to achieve with a cross like this? are you wanting to do PP? I'm just asking becaue i read your post saying that you think APBT's make good canidates for PP.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i can see what the bully world would have to gain.. DRIVE being the bigest thing.


I agree. However, I don't mind seeing bullies that have a little more APBT in them. Sure. they'll never hold a candle to the real bulldogs but then again, not everyone needs the "real deal" for obvious reasons. You still may have DA issues when incorporating APBT lines into bully lines...then you got some big assed dogs that are ready to f*** up some stuff...lol. It really can go either way, though.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> EVERY REGISTRY STANDARD FOR THE APBT WHETHER ITS UKC ADBA ABKC OR AMSTAFFS WITH AKC DOES NOT LIMIT WEIGHT. AN APBT CAN BE ANY SIZE OR WEIGHT AS LONG AS THEIR DIMENSIONS ARE PROPORTIONATE


?!?!?!?!?!?!
EVERY registry has a standard for weight, as an optimum. If by limit you mean disqualify from shows or revoke papers that would be correct but you aren't gonna be placing in conformation (the very root of the word, to CONFORM to a a specific standard determined by said registry)


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

YES THE SMURFLINE IS A BULLYLINE CROSSED TO GAMELINES. BUT MY THE GAMEDOGS USED WERE SUPERGAME WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE WEIGHT THAN MOST FOR THEIR TIME. I'M FOCUSING ON THE GOTTI/TURTLEBUSTER COMBO. I LIKE THE LOOK OF GOTTI WITH THE TEMPERAMENT AND BITE OF TURTLEBUSTER. THE TURTLEBUSTER LINE IS KNOWN FOR HEAVY MOUTH. I DO OWN GENERATIONS OF DOGS THAT MAKE THIS LINE. I OWN FIVE GENERATIONS OF MY BLOOD. BUT I'M ONLY ON THE FIRST GENERATION OF THE ACTUAL SMURF COMBO.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> YES THE SMURFLINE IS A BULLYLINE CROSSED TO GAMELINES. BUT MY THE GAMEDOGS USED WERE SUPERGAME WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE WEIGHT THAN MOST FOR THEIR TIME. I'M FOCUSING ON THE GOTTI/TURTLEBUSTER COMBO. I LIKE THE LOOK OF GOTTI WITH THE TEMPERAMENT AND BITE OF TURTLEBUSTER. THE TURTLEBUSTER LINE IS KNOWN FOR HEAVY MOUTH. I DO OWN GENERATIONS OF DOGS THAT MAKE THIS LINE. I OWN FIVE GENERATIONS OF MY BLOOD. BUT I'M ONLY ON THE FIRST GENERATION OF THE ACTUAL SMURF COMBO.


Why would you go on an open forum and disclose this type of information:hammer:

The only way to know if your dogs are game is to have proven them game by fighting them .. so are you trying to tell us you fight your dogs????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I was wondering why you would post in a thread called (Is smaller better) because on your site it states this...

CINCINNATI BULLIES - Home

WELCOME TO CINCINNATI BULLIES, HOME OF THE SMURFS LINE. THE MIDWEST'S PREMIERE PITBULL BREEDERS. HERE AT CINCINNATI BULLIES WE HAVE BEEN BREEDING APBT FOR 12 YEARS. WE HAVE NO PLANS OF STOPPING ANY TIME SOON. ALL DOGS ARE OWNED OR CO OWNED BY CINCINNCINATI BULLIES AND DIAMONDSBLUEPITS.COM. *CINCINNATI BULLIES IS SELECTIVELY BREEDING TO GET 60-100 POUND FEMALES AND 90-100 POUND PLUS MALES*. NOT ALL OF OUR DOGS WILL FIT THESE SPECS. *OUR BREEDING PROGRAM IS COMBINING THE NEW BULLY TYPE PITS WITH THE OLD SCHOOL BLOODLINES TO CREATE OUR OWN BLOODLINE "THE SMURFS". WE ARE STRIVING TO BRING THE OLD SCHOOL "NEVER GIVE UP" ATTITUDE TO THE LARGER BULLIER STYLE OF THE BREED.* WE DO OWN A 100% RE DOG BUT RE WILL NOT BE INCLUDED IN THE 'SMURFSLINE'.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i say just stick witha working bandog if you want to start mixing bully breeds


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

contradiction on accident? maybe


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Why would you go on an open forum and disclose this type of information:hammer:
> 
> The only way to know if your dogs are game is to have proven them game by fighting them .. so are you trying to tell us you fight your dogs????


you are a mind-reader sadie....exactly what i was gonna say lol


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

I WAS RESPONDING TO MARTY' QUESTION ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD WE WERE STARTING TO BE CIVIL THEN I HAD TO LEAVE I THOUGHT I WOULD RESPOND WHEN ASKED A QUESTION.


NO FOR THE LAST TIME I DO NOT FIGHT MY DOGS PERIOD THEY ARE SHOW DOGS AND PERSONAL COMPANIONS I SAID THEY WERE SUPER GAME BECAUSE THEY ARE YOU DON'T KNOW ME FROM NOTHING YOU TELL ME IF THESE DOGS ARE GAME 

JONES CH JOSH 
ROBINSONS FARGO III
A BUNCH OF PATRICK DOGS
TURPINS BLUE TROUBLE
ROBINSONS FARGO 
WARDOG'S FARGETTE
GARRETS TRAMP 
CH GAINES TURTLEBUSTER
CH ADAMS KINGFISH
ADAMS & CRUTCHFIELD ART


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dude you need to turn the caps lock off, we hear you loud and clear bro..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> I WAS RESPONDING TO MARTY' QUESTION ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD WE WERE STARTING TO BE CIVIL THEN I HAD TO LEAVE I THOUGHT I WOULD RESPOND WHEN ASKED A QUESTION.


Did you read what you actually wrote???? I understand your trying to answer questions but come on there buddy.

YES THE SMURFLINE IS A BULLYLINE CROSSED TO GAMELINES. BUT MY THE GAMEDOGS USED WERE SUPERGAME WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE WEIGHT THAN MOST FOR THEIR TIME.

I didn't write this you did ... I am just inquiring about your practices on your yard. I asked a simple question how are you calling your dogs game if your not fighting them?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Do we need a little lesson on the term "game" again??


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I personally prefer the smaller dogs. My girl Angel is a fireball at 40lbs.. if I had her completely conditioned out I'd get her to probably 38. Folsom is my biggest at about 55 maybe.. conditioned to 52. The others are puppies... I expect Missy to be small and Slick to be 50 or so... But I love a game dog no matter the size. I mean look at Mayday, matched at 70 or so, on the chain at 75.... personally I think he's one of the greatest of all time. But just based on his size it would make me stand offish...just out of personally preference.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> I WAS RESPONDING TO MARTY' QUESTION ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD WE WERE STARTING TO BE CIVIL THEN I HAD TO LEAVE I THOUGHT I WOULD RESPOND WHEN ASKED A QUESTION.
> 
> NO FOR THE LAST TIME I DO NOT FIGHT MY DOGS PERIOD THEY ARE SHOW DOGS AND PERSONAL COMPANIONS


if you are raising show dogs or personal companions.....

then why did you say this,

" I LIKE THE LOOK OF GOTTI WITH THE TEMPERAMENT AND *BITE OF TURTLEBUSTER*. THE TURTLEBUSTER LINE IS KNOWN FOR *HEAVY MOUTH*."

last time i checked you dont need the biggest bite to win a show ring


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

I MADE THE REMARK ABOUT HEAVY BITE BECAUSE I'M INTO TRAINING AND IN THE FUTURE I'M GOING TO BE DOING PP WITH SEVERAL OF MY DOGS AND I WOULD LIKE AS HARD OF BITE AS I CAN FIND. BEING THAT TURTLEBUSTER IS FROM CINCINNATI I HAVE KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY ARE HEAVY MOUTH THIS IS KNOWN THRUOUT THE DOG WORLD. ASK ANY OLD TIMER ABOUT TURTLEBUSTER THEY SAY DEVASTATING BITE NO STAMINA BUT A HARD BITE. I DON'T DENY THE BACKROUND OF ANY DOG BUT BY ACKNOWLEDGING DOGS IN THE BACKROUND DOES NOT MEAN MY DOGS LIVE THAT LIFE.
AGAIN I SHOW MY DOGS I DON'T HAVE AND NEVER WILL HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH FIGHTING DOGS.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't keep up fast enough with your edits ... I don't know you that's why I asked if your just showing what's up with all the dogger terminology in your posts? I wasn't born yesterday I can read between the lines bro! Carry on


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> I MADE THE REMARK ABOUT HEAVY BITE BECAUSE I'M INTO TRAINING AND IN THE FUTURE I'M GOING TO BE DOING PP WITH SEVERAL OF MY DOGS AND I WOULD LIKE AS HARD OF BITE AS I CAN FIND. BEING THAT TURTLEBUSTER IS FROM CINCINNATI I HAVE KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY ARE HEAVY MOUTH THIS IS KNOWN THRUOUT THE DOG WORLD. ASK ANY OLD TIMER ABOUT TURTLEBUSTER THEY SAY DEVASTATING BITE NO STAMINA BUT A HARD BITE. I DON'T DENY THE BACKROUND OF ANY DOG BUT BY ACKNOWLEDGING DOGS IN THE BACKROUND DOES NOT MEAN MY DOGS LIVE THAT LIFE.
> AGAIN I SHOW MY DOGS I DON'T HAVE AND NEVER WILL HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH FIGHTING DOGS.


Dude I'm only going to ask you politely one more time TO TURN YOUR CAPS LOCK OFF!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

So Gotti adds the STAMINA? Am I following your way of breeding?

I'm just trying to learn here


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I wanna learn too ... How does throwing bully and game lines together throw stamina ? And why is hard mouth so important to your line? Educate Bro.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

----------[


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont claim to know much about these types of things as i've only ever had the 1 APBT (which is why i join this forum to learn) but i thought smaller dogs were perfered because they could be hid easier under coats of "dogmen" to hid from cops,please correct me if im wrong


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> YES THE SMURFLINE IS A BULLYLINE CROSSED TO GAMELINES. BUT MY THE GAMEDOGS USED WERE SUPERGAME WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE WEIGHT THAN MOST FOR THEIR TIME. I'M FOCUSING ON THE GOTTI/TURTLEBUSTER COMBO. I LIKE THE LOOK OF GOTTI WITH THE TEMPERAMENT AND BITE OF TURTLEBUSTER. THE TURTLEBUSTER LINE IS KNOWN FOR HEAVY MOUTH. I DO OWN GENERATIONS OF DOGS THAT MAKE THIS LINE. I OWN FIVE GENERATIONS OF MY BLOOD. BUT I'M ONLY ON THE FIRST GENERATION OF THE ACTUAL SMURF COMBO.


Please enlighten me as to what "supergame" is in your definition of the word!

To me,,sorry guys,, but are you rolling them, maybe hog hunting..what! To me there are only a few ways that you can say your dog is a true game dog and you do not much sound like a hog hunter. Just because you have "game" blood does not mean your pups will be. Why are you breeding for a heavier mouth and more weight..sorry but something sounds illegal to me. IMO..

To me you are just creating another BULLY line. In no way shape, form or fashion would I ever consider what you are breeding as the next APBT. In no way does your dog meet the true standards of what an APBT should be and sounds like your dogs will never be. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but come on really do you really think everyone on this board is an idiot? We assume by what you post and what you posted leaves alot of room for people to assume.

Sorry if I offended anyone else on the forum!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

ITS AS SIMPLE AS THIS OLD TIME DOG OWNERS HATE ON BULLY'S AND AMSTAFF COMBOS ONE DAY ALL YOU NON BELIEVERS WILL HAVE TO BELIEVE THAT MAYBE YOU MIGHT BE WRONG ABOUT YOUR OPINION. ALL DOGS TODAY ARE AN AMSTAFF/APBT COMBO SEND ME YOUR DOGS PEDIGREE AND I SHOW YOU WHERE SOMEWHERE YOUR PRECIOUS STANDARDIZED APBT IS A CROSS ALSO. EVERY BIG LINE OUT THERE IS AN AMSTAFF/APBT COMBO. INCLUDING COLBY PATRICKS CARVER GAFF YORK BOYLES TUDOR AND YES EVEN MY PRECIOUS TURTLEBUSTER ALL OF THEM. THEY ARE ALL DUAL REGISTERED LINES AKC/UKC AND SOME ARE TRI REGISTERED ADBA/AKC/UKC. ALMOST EVERY DOG ALIVE TODAY GOES BACK TO COLBY BLOOD AND COLBY IS AN AMSTAFF/ APBT COMBO SINCE THE EARLY 1900'S. SO NO MATTER HOW DILUTED IT MIGHT BE MOST LINES ARE IN FACT AMSTAFF/APBT.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Jr. said:


>


ROFLMAO!!! Rep points coming your way..


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Rep points coming your way..


hahhaah thanks!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> ITS AS SIMPLE AS THIS OLD TIME DOG OWNERS HATE ON BULLY'S AND AMSTAFF COMBOS ONE DAY ALL YOU NON BELIEVERS WILL HAVE TO BELIEVE THAT MAYBE YOU MIGHT BE WRONG ABOUT YOUR OPINION. ALL DOGS TODAY ARE AN AMSTAFF/APBT COMBO SEND ME YOUR DOGS PEDIGREE AND I SHOW YOU WHERE SOMEWHERE YOUR PRECIOUS STANDARDIZED APBT IS A CROSS ALSO. EVERY BIG LINE OUT THERE IS AN AMSTAFF/APBT COMBO. INCLUDING COLBY PATRICKS CARVER GAFF YORK BOYLES TUDOR AND YES EVEN MY PRECIOUS TURTLEBUSTER ALL OF THEM. THEY ARE ALL DUAL REGISTERED LINES AKC/UKC AND SOME ARE TRI REGISTERED ADBA/AKC/UKC. ALMOST EVERY DOG ALIVE TODAY GOES BACK TO COLBY BLOOD AND COLBY IS AN AMSTAFF/ APBT COMBO SINCE THE EARLY 1900'S. SO NO MATTER HOW DILUTED IT MIGHT BE MOST LINES ARE IN FACT AMSTAFF/APBT.


I did not say I did not like bullies. In fact I own a RE/GOTTI girl now. Her pics are on my profile.
There is nothing wrong with a bully..but call it what it is.
APBT's do have a standard and I was just pointing out that the dogs you are breeding does not meet it.

You still did not answer my question as to what your definition of "SUPERGAME" is.....

You made it sound as if you were rolling your dogs and breeding for a better roller. That is what I got out of what YOU said.
So please correct me if I am wrong!
If that is not what you meant then maybe you need to start wording your words better so I will not jump to any conclusions.

I notice that I have not seen but one of your dogs pics..and it is a beautiful dog. Why haven't we seen any pics of the others you are boasting about? Just curious...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

To the op I like the smaller APBT ones that fit the standards. I perfer my girls to be around 40# and my boy to be no more than 55#. Mikado is 52# right now and I would like to take a few pounds off of him but he tends to put on weigh very easily.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

DRIVE IS THE ABILITY TO DO WORK GAME IS THE ATTITUDE TO NOT STOP AT WHATEVER WORK THEY ARE DOING. IT IS POSSIBLE TO HAVE A DOG THAT'S GAME WITHOUT FIGHTING IT I THINK ALL YOU OLDER FOLKS GOT IT TWISTED. GAMENESS IS AN APBT TRAIT NOT JUST A FIGHTING DOGS TRAIT. I ALREADY ADDRESSED WHY I WANT A HARD BITE I AM TRAINING FOR PP AND FRENCH RING MAYBE SCHITZUND I HAVE A PROFESSIONAL REPUTABLE TRAINER. HERE'S SOME OF MY DOGS.

1. ACE ART/TRAMP/TURTLEBUSTER
2.TIPSY (THE BLUE) GOTTILINE
KARMA ACE AND TIPSY DAUGHTER
3. MY 1 RE DOG RE IS NOT IN MY SMURFSLINE
HE'S A REMI GRANDSON


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Why could you of not said that in the first place.
Go back read what you posted and see what you would assume from it.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

IS IT FINALLY OVER? Opps, I mean, is it finally over? Cant believe the guy lasted that long. Lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope so. Lord it just gets on my nerves when you have a 100 pound bully claiming it is the new and improved APBT.
I tend to get a little peeved, esp. when you make it out to look like you are breeding dog's for fighting. And I sorry that what it sounded like to me.
If he is really using the dogs for what he says he is..more power to him, but why can't you do that with the lines we already have now instead of creating a new line. I sorry but to me it is just a waste and more dogs that could potentially end up in shelters.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lovethypitbull said:


> As I learned more about the breed I have came to the conclusion that a lot of people like a smaller dog in this breed. I mean I know the poin of conditioning, but not every dog has to be so strictly conditioned. Iknow that all of the dogs should be fit, but my question is- is smaller really better in this breed to most fanciers?


Getting back on track here.

To answer your question, yes/no. It depends on the fancier.
The whole point of the whole thing is to keep them true and if you know the standard then you know what's expected out of this breed.
Preserving a breed is about keeping them within standard.
Being fit is just part of it because they are known as and have always been athletes..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He only has a temp ban for typing in caps. We will see when he comes back if he learned anything.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

everyone seems to be so caught up on the wanting a "pit bull" there is such a stigma to the name... it doesnt end or begin with only bully people that want so bad to claim there dog is a "pit bull" theres a lot of people out there with staffs or APBT/staff crosses that get pissed when there dogs are refered to as staffs, or if somone just points out that there dog has staff in it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i love to piss those ppl off... i find joy putting truth in people... idk, i just hate people that try to act or have something that they arent/or dont. and people claiming they have a "pitbull" just gives my day a purpose when in reality they dont own one lol.... i cant wait for this guy to come back actually... i like to see stupid ppl get banned over and over again


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> DRIVE IS THE ABILITY TO DO WORK GAME IS THE ATTITUDE TO NOT STOP AT WHATEVER WORK THEY ARE DOING. IT IS POSSIBLE TO HAVE A DOG THAT'S GAME WITHOUT FIGHTING IT I THINK ALL YOU OLDER FOLKS GOT IT TWISTED. GAMENESS IS AN APBT TRAIT NOT JUST A FIGHTING DOGS TRAIT. I ALREADY ADDRESSED WHY I WANT A HARD BITE I AM TRAINING FOR PP AND FRENCH RING MAYBE SCHITZUND I HAVE A PROFESSIONAL REPUTABLE TRAINER. HERE'S SOME OF MY DOGS.
> 
> 1. ACE ART/TRAMP/TURTLEBUSTER
> 2.TIPSY (THE BLUE) GOTTILINE
> ...


but now compare the middle picture to this picture of a bandogge-mastiff carefully, they have a LOT of similarities...










on review of this post, his images didnt copy in my quote, so just look back on page 3


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I think the thing that needs to be addressed here is, The Staff was made from the APBT not the other way around, all a staff is is an APBT with the DA bred out and thats not to say that some still have some DA in them 

I don't know where this guy gets his history from LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> I think the thing that needs to be addressed here is, The Staff was made from the APBT not the other way around, all a staff is is an APBT with the DA bred out and thats not to say that some still have some DA in them
> 
> I don't know where this guy gets his history from LOL


According to him old dogmann have tought him the history of the breed .... rotflmao !!!!!!!!!!! I don't know who he has been talking too but you know whatever


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

When he comes back I'll show him some peds and let him find some staffs in it LOL


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay now that the drama is gone I started this thread to get some get some good opinions, but I ended up getting some one banned, mybad BTW. But, in my opinion I believe that a dog doesn't have to be the smallest you can get it without it dying to fit the standard. No problem with that just not my preference instead of in the show ring, maybe.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My pref,

No males on my yard over 57lbs CONDITIONED! Chain weight is irrelevant
No females over 50lbs Conditioned! 

That being said, when working dogs on the track I would much rather see a small dog pull than a big dog because it is SO much more impressive. Also you RARELY see a large dog pull with the heart and grit of some of the smaller dogs, pound for pound.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

True, thanks for the insight.
I think you just changed my preference...


----------



## 81yota (Jan 21, 2009)

I tell you what this forum is very blessed to have the amount of intellegient people that is does. I read a few post up that some peopl get ticked when they are told that their dog is not a full pit. Well I would atleast like someone to tell me what they think when I post a picture of my first pup sometime soon as I am very intrigued in actually finding out if I do have a pit or armstaff thankyou


----------

